# Porn. Absolute.



## Cubist (5 Jun 2011)

Been toying with the idea of a full susser. I'm not getting any younger, and I want a decent bike to last. I want it, unashamedly, to play out on. 

Three of us were talking about Orange Fives the other day, and a mate is saving up for the following, however, I have decided I may well just sell everything I hold dear (including the kids if I have to)






Pass the kleenex someone......


----------



## Panter (5 Jun 2011)

Just doesn't do it for me, visually anyway. Mind you, I'm not know for my good taste


----------



## Globalti (5 Jun 2011)

Looks great but within a year you'll be on here moaning about the cost of replacing all those worn out linkages.


----------



## billflat12 (5 Jun 2011)

Best to have a play on a demo bike first "or get your mate drunk" , like any serious marriage its try before you fly.


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jun 2011)

They do look the part though. Go for it.


----------



## Bensbikespares (5 Jun 2011)

Go for a Kona Oporator, only problem is you wont be able to take it out in the day and dont let the kids see it (18+ only    )


----------



## Cubist (5 Jun 2011)

Bensbikespares said:


> Go for a Kona Oporator, only problem is you wont be able to take it out in the day and dont let the kids see it (18+ only    )


Meh 

(sorry!)


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (5 Jun 2011)

Go for it (a full susser that is)!

If I could only own one bike, it would be my 30 year old road bike. If I could only ride one bike, it would be my full susser.


----------



## flying start (5 Jun 2011)

Sorry but that just dont do nothing for me....

But the mondraker foxy rr or the dune rr also not forgetting the lapierre zesty modles nice looking bikes but the foxy rr is about anther £800-900 more than the five!
The orange five dont have that wow factor i seen a lad on one yesterday it was a light blue colour just didnt look that nice his mates bike looked way better (trek) both had fox on the front and rear! but saying that i still would love to have blast on one!


----------



## GilesM (5 Jun 2011)

Cubist said:


> Been toying with the idea of a full susser. I'm not getting any younger, and I want a decent bike to last. I want it, unashamedly, to play out on.
> 
> Three of us were talking about Orange Fives the other day, and a mate is saving up for the following, however, I have decided I may well just sell everything I hold dear (including the kids if I have to)



Just buy it, you must have a few spare vital organs. 
I've had one for three years, it really is the dogs dangly bits, first time I rode one I was blown away, try one, I'm sure you'll soon agree, and you'll definately be smiling.


----------



## GilesM (5 Jun 2011)

Globalti said:


> Looks great but within a year you'll be on here moaning about the cost of replacing all those worn out linkages.



Not the Orange 5, the only problem I've had with the rear suspension are the bushes that hold the rear shock in place, and these are £10 quid and 30minutes to replace, the main linkages seem to be bullet proof.


----------



## GilesM (6 Jun 2011)

flying start said:


> Sorry but that just dont do nothing for me....
> 
> But the mondraker foxy rr or the dune rr also not forgetting the lapierre zesty modles nice looking bikes but the foxy rr is about anther £800-900 more than the five!
> The orange five dont have that wow factor i seen a lad on one yesterday it was a light blue colour just didnt look that nice his mates bike looked way better (trek) both had fox on the front and rear! but saying that i still would love to have blast on one!



It's funny, I have heard of a few people who don't like the looks of the Orange full suss bikes, most recently in MBR this month in the interview with Guy Martin, he hates the look of the Alpine 160, but thinks it's the best bike he's ever ridden, (obviously for him that's the best without a huge engine), and to be honest I wasn't keen on the looks at first, and I don't like the blue ones, however, just ride one, you'll fall in love straight away.

Orange do the right things with the rear suspension, (not sure about the ST4 though) the single pivot point is just perfect and it really does work, anyway, I'm biased, so I've added a bit more porn.


----------



## flying start (6 Jun 2011)

Must say it looks nice in green not sure on the yellow colour that's in the mbr mag tho


----------



## GilesM (6 Jun 2011)

flying start said:


> Must say it looks nice in green not sure on the yellow colour that's in the mbr mag tho



Thanks, it really needs a bright colour, which is why I don't think the blue ones look too good. I've seen a couple of yellow ones in the flesh and they don't look too bad, the pink looks good, see the new Patriot in MBR. However if I ever buy another full sus bike it will be a Patriot or Alpine 160 and will be the same green as my five.


----------



## jethro10 (6 Jun 2011)

Panter said:


> Just doesn't do it for me, visually anyway. Mind you, I'm not know for my good taste



I think I'd agree. It's all very white with little other visuals making it look a bit plain.

Also with a name like Cubist, you must get a cube





J


----------



## Cubist (6 Jun 2011)

jethro10 said:


> I think I'd agree. It's all very white with little other visuals making it look a bit plain.
> 
> Also with a name like Cubist, you must get a cube
> 
> ...




I've bought more than ten of them so far.... and my next Cyclescheme bike may be a Peloton......

But I live two miles from the Orange factory by bridlepath, and ther's a bit of Orange soul going on around here! I remember one of the Halifax Community Constables blagging a free Orange hardtail in the late 80's/early 90's, and always liked the brand.


----------



## flying start (6 Jun 2011)

Cubist do you have a link to the pic as I like the look of that gold chain 
Stopes by my lbs tonight to pick my road bike up and they have a green one hanging in the window it is a nice green colour also had the hope tek x2's on love the look of them brakes I'm saving up for some and the pro2 hubs sounds brill.....(orno I'm starting to like it)lol


----------



## Bman (6 Jun 2011)

It is pretty, but I just cant get on with the frame geometry. 

Gimme a hard tail anyday


----------



## Cubist (6 Jun 2011)

flying start said:


> Cubist do you have a link to the pic as I like the look of that gold chain
> Stopes by my lbs tonight to pick my road bike up and they have a green one hanging in the window it is a nice green colour also had the hope tek x2's on love the look of them brakes I'm saving up for some and the pro2 hubs sounds brill.....(orno I'm starting to like it)lol



Certainly. 
http://clee-cycles.co.uk/cc/catalog/

The KCNC superlight chain costs 72 quid in 10 speed and a bit less in 9 speed..........


----------



## Cubist (6 Jun 2011)

Bongman said:


> It is pretty, but I just cant get on with the frame geometry.
> 
> Gimme a hard tail anyday


I'd have agreed right up until riding the rocky raised singletrack at Dalby on Saturday. You HAVE to pedal, and sitting down even high volume tyres and padded shorts didn't help. Even Cubester declared he would like a susser after that torture. Also the rocky descents on the Ae Line just about convinced me my old bones deserve a bouncer.


----------



## flying start (6 Jun 2011)

thanx fella


----------



## cycleGeoff (7 Jun 2011)

I've got to agree with one of the above posts, a sexy bike can be a great bike, but the cost of replacing parts... you just can't put cheap replacements on a good bike. It's sacrilegious! 

Although I also agree that the bike looks cool. If you could post later on how it performs that would be awesome.


----------



## GilesM (7 Jun 2011)

Bongman said:


> It is pretty, but I just cant get on with the frame geometry.
> 
> Gimme a hard tail anyday



Steep rocky descents, the geometry is beautiful, not only do I go over the bars less than with my hardtail, I actually feel less like I am about to go over the bars.


----------



## jethro10 (7 Jun 2011)

Cubist said:


> I've bought more than ten of them so far.... and my next Cyclescheme bike may be a Peloton......
> 
> But I live two miles from the Orange factory by bridlepath, and ther's a bit of Orange soul going on around here! I remember one of the Halifax Community Constables blagging a free Orange hardtail in the late 80's/early 90's, and always liked the brand.



Ok then Orange it is.
But please, make it an ORANGE not a WHITE





J


----------



## Cubist (7 Jun 2011)

jethro10 said:


> Ok then Orange it is.
> But please, make it an ORANGE not a WHITE
> 
> 
> ...


Howzabout green, or pearl black?


----------



## jethro10 (8 Jun 2011)

Cubist said:


> Howzabout green, or pearl black?



dunno about that, but if it's white, it should be a Whyte





If you get green my wife will come and steal it, is it small enough for someone 5" 2' ?

Jeff


----------



## lady_rider (8 Jun 2011)

I got me one of them... and they're absolutely AWESOME... bombproof. They're incredibly forgiving of stupid mistakes and they go over anything. As for colour... hell, you can customise the colour of the frame and the rims to your heart's content. They're super sexy in a hardcore, rough around the edges kind-of way, the Vinnie Jones of the biking world. And give me that rough and handsome look over a pretty-boy Lapierre ANY day of the week. Take a demo out and you'll be blown away


----------



## lady_rider (8 Jun 2011)

As for 5"2, they come in a 14.5 inch short reach, perfect for short a£$ses :-)


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (8 Jun 2011)

Cubist said:


> Certainly.
> http://clee-cycles.co.uk/cc/catalog/
> 
> The KCNC superlight chain costs 72 quid in 10 speed and a bit less in 9 speed..........



£72? 

I have been running the 9 speed version of these with no problem. Not only are they half the price, pretty much the same weight, KMC being the world's largest chain manufacturer is kind of comforting.

I also wonder if KCNC make those chains themselves, not least because they don't list them in their own website.


----------



## Brahan (8 Jun 2011)

Cubist said:


> and always liked the brand.




Me too. There's something about Orange bikes and Kona too, particularly the ones from the early to mid 1990s. There was something exciting about both of those brands, I always thought they were far cooler than any other makes.


How much did I want a Kona Explosif man!


----------



## deaksie (12 Jun 2011)

I agree with ladyrider - just buy it. 
once you've converted to full suss you'll never look back.
My business partner (51, thinks he's 12) insisted on buying a hardtail boardman recently, against my advice
then last week he rode my reign 3 and now he wants to take it home with him, says it flies over everything by comparison, and the the difference in comfort for your derriere is massive. Trust me, I know, mine (derriere) is ample.


----------



## Cubist (12 Jun 2011)

deaksie said:


> I agree with ladyrider - just buy it.
> once you've converted to full suss you'll never look back.
> My business partner (51, thinks he's 12) insisted on buying a hardtail boardman recently, against my advice
> then last week he rode my reign 3 and now he wants to take it home with him, says it flies over everything by comparison, and the the difference in comfort for your derriere is massive. Trust me, I know, mine (derriere) is ample.


Oh., I will. I have a Perazzi MX8 trap gun for sale if anyone fancies spending £2750 on a beautiful piece of Italian engineering marvel. (They're over 8 grand new I'm told.....)


----------

